# mouse question



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

For some reason my mouse (6 months old) has started sometimes jumping back 2 or 3 pages instead of just one when I click the arrow to return to the previous page. When I click the forward arrow, sometimes it will jump forward 2 pages instead of one. It is a wired mouse. Any ideas?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

They are so inexpensive, it is best to just replace it. You can fuss around with the sensitivity settings, but most of the time it won't improve matters.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Especially cheap for a wired one. 7 bucks for a wired one, and even for a basic wireless one 12 bucks.
But if it were me I sure would go for a wireless one, but then have a box of batteries on hand. LOL


----------

